# debate on wether to use moss with pac man frogs



## burmese97 (Nov 13, 2011)

hey guys im getting an ornate horned frog (pac man frogs) on tuedays and i just dont know whether to use moss as some say use it and others say dont advice needed please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

burmese97 said:


> hey guys im getting an ornate horned frog (pac man frogs) on tuedays and i just dont know whether to use moss as some say use it and others say dont advice needed please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hiya
I would use eirther coco-fibre(come's in differrent name's such as eco-earth, coir, tropical terrain, plantation soil etc). peat(sedge peat or spagnum peat). or live moss with horned frog's.


----------



## burmese97 (Nov 13, 2011)

yeah ive got the tank ready with eco earth, but a few people have been telling me that when they lunge for prey if they get a mouthful of moss its hard for them to pass threw


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

burmese97 said:


> yeah ive got the tank ready with eco earth, but a few people have been telling me that when they lunge for prey if they get a mouthful of moss its hard for them to pass threw


it can be for babies but it shouldent be a problem if you handfeed them.


----------



## Dan Bristow (Jan 12, 2008)

I personally wouldn't risk it. Infact I keep young horned frogs / bullfrogs on damp paper towels with a hide until a bit bigger,then I just keep them on Eco earth so they can burrow. I've personally had a new horned frog that I got(this was a few years back) have a big bit of moss coming out it's bum when going to the toilet.it was still dragging it about after it had finished pooing so I had to pull it out gently.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

I like to use Coco-fibre with Horned frogs as they love to burrow, id stick a bit of Sphagnum moss in there aswell.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

From what i've picked up around here, the safest moss to use for something like a horned frog (ie something with such an agressive feeding response) would be pillow/sheet moss. Simply because its all woven together in a mat-like arrangement, which allows the frogs to break it to dig-in but is alot harder to digest.
Sphagnum however, can easily be digested along with the prey item and can cause problems as it's long and string-like.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/274680-impaction-moss.html

^^ An earlier debate worth a read through.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

*Everybody* knows that *all* frogs are inherently suicidal, and will weave moss or anything else stringy into a noose and promptly hang themselves from the nearest branch.

If they can't do that, they will stuff their faces with gravel, bark or maltezers until they explode. Fact.:whistling2:


----------

